# I need a favor, please



## Melensdad

I would appreciate if you would sign this petition. If you don't know, I happen to be a high school Saber Fencing coach. 

 I have students who fence in both school conference and USFA events. If this proposed rule goes into effect my kids will be competing under 2 different sets of rules, making a training nightmare.  

Even fencing clubs oppose this rule change.  You do NOT have to be a fencer to sign the petition!  Please do me, and my students, a big favor and sign the petition. You will find it at the link below. 

https://www.change.org/p/usa-fencing-change-the-russian-back-foot-on-the-line-rule-for-usa-fencing


----------



## Doc

Signed.


----------



## Melensdad

Doc said:


> Signed.



thanks

Need to get to 500

If you can have your pets and dead relatives sign too it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Melensdad said:


> thanks
> 
> Need to get to 500



Done.

Was at 334 I think



> If you can have your pets and dead relatives sign too it would be greatly appreciated



I'll call Cook County first thing in the morning!


----------



## squerly

Done


----------



## leadarrows

Done  I went Democrat on it and used two emails and voted twice....lol


----------



## Melensdad

Thanks all, we are over 350 now.  Still a long way to go but I appreciate your help.  

But this rule is so dumb it must have been conceived by a drunken baby.


----------



## Melensdad

Up to 365.

If anyone else can sign the petition it would be a big help.


----------



## snowstorm

Signed


----------



## Melensdad

Just hit 371 signatures.


I know the kids on the team will thank all of your for your support on this.  Hard to describe to someone who doesn't fully understand the sport, but the new rule will make it nearly impossible to learn & adapt to your opponent.  For younger fencers this is a critical skill to learn.  

If we can kill the adoption of this rule, and it is seriously possible we can, then the sport will be better off.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Done!!!!

I only signed once as I used up all my multiple votes today at the local election to help get a friend elected Sheriff.  He made it by 28 votes.


----------



## Melensdad

We are up to 383 signatures 

Please sign the petition if you have not already done so.

LINK >>> 
https://www.change.org/p/usa-fencing-change-the-russian-back-foot-on-the-line-rule-for-usa-fencing






EastTexFrank said:


> Done!!!!
> 
> I only signed once as I used up all my multiple votes today at the local election to help get a friend elected Sheriff.  He made it by 28 votes.



Nicely done with your sheriff


----------



## Melensdad

395 now.

Picked up 12 signatures in less than 2 hours!


----------



## pirate_girl

I dood it.


----------



## Melensdad

Over 400 now  

If you have not already signed, please help out the kids and take 2 minutes to sign.


----------



## Melensdad

Looks like we stalled out at 415 signatures.  Has been at 415 for almost 4 hours.

I really do appreciate every signature so far but the kids & I could use more.

So to recap, I am a high school Saber Fencing coach. I have students who fence in both school conference and USFA events. A new proposed rule may go into effect which will have my kids *competing under 2 different sets of rules*, making a training nightmare. Even fencing clubs oppose this rule change. You do NOT have to be a fencer to sign the petition!  One set of rules will be for the high school conference.  Another set of rules will be for USFA events.  Worse yet, the new rule is scheduled to kick in at the MIDDLE OF THE SEASON.  

Please do me, and my students, a big favor and sign the petition. You will find it at the link >>> https://www.change.org/p/usa-fencing-change-the-russian-back-foot-on-the-line-rule-for-usa-fencing


----------



## leadarrows

Posted it on Facebook  and another site I frequent.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I signed it but the tally didn't change. Hope I did it right.


----------



## Melensdad

We are now at 427 on the petition.

If anyone else can share the petition on their Facebook and ask their friends/family/pets to sign it I would greatly appreciate it.

Or if you can spam it to all your co-workers and pester them until they submit and sign, that would be good too.

Of if you haven't signed it yet and could do that, that works too!


----------



## pirate_girl

Gretchen just signed it.


----------



## Melensdad

pirate_girl said:


> Gretchen just signed it.



I'm trying to figure out how to sign up the Chicago area cemeteries but the Democrats seem to have all the records locked up.


----------



## Melensdad

We are at 443 signatures now.  Closing in on our the 500 we need to have.  Only 57 left to go.

If you have not signed this petition please do so.  My fencing kids would really appreciate it.

LINK >>>  https://www.change.org/p/usa-fencing-change-the-russian-back-foot-on-the-line-rule-for-usa-fencing


----------



## Glenn9643

54 needed now.  Good luck.


----------



## loboloco

I should have brought the total to 451.  Good luck.  Stupid rule anyway.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I think my "brother" just signed it.


----------



## Melensdad

OhioTC18 said:


> I think my "brother" just signed it.



Well if he did we are now at 452


----------



## tiredretired

Signed.


----------



## Melensdad

Now 454


----------



## 300 H and H

Done


----------



## Melensdad

Melensdad said:


> [strike]We are at 443 signatures now.  Closing in on our the 500 we need to have.  Only 57 left to go.[/strike]
> 
> If you have not signed this petition please do so.  My fencing kids would really appreciate it.
> 
> LINK >>>  https://www.change.org/p/usa-fencing-change-the-russian-back-foot-on-the-line-rule-for-usa-fencing



468 signed so far 

But we *still have 32 signatures to get* before they will consider trashing the rule 

Any and all help will be appreciated.


----------



## Big Dog

479


----------



## Melensdad

485 . . . only 15 left to go!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

14 to go


----------



## Melensdad

12 more to go.

Picked up a few yesterday late afternoon/evening, then it stalled out.

Anyone not sign yet?

If so, please do.


----------



## leadarrows

I used my dads email and addy and got you down to 10. 

I feel kinda dirty...lol


----------



## Melensdad

leadarrows said:


> I used my dads email and addy and got you down to 10.
> 
> I feel kinda dirty...lol



Now only 8  

https://www.change.org/p/usa-fencing-change-the-russian-back-foot-on-the-line-rule-for-usa-fencing


----------



## EastTexFrank

If it gets right down to it, both my dogs can vote!!!!


----------



## Melensdad

EastTexFrank said:


> If it gets right down to it, both my dogs can vote!!!!



5 to go.  How quickly can your dogs have puppies


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> 5 to go.  How quickly can your dogs have puppies


----------



## Melensdad

ONLY 2 signatures left.  We are at 498.

The petition will be presented to the rules committee at 500.  They will not even consider rescinding the rule if we don't get to 500.


----------



## Melensdad

GOT TO 500

Thanks to all who helped.  And your pets who signed the petition too.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

CONGRATULATIONS! 

I hope it makes a difference.



Melensdad said:


> GOT TO 500  And your pets who signed the petition too.



Only thing is all our dogs now have to vote absentee in Cook County.  Was part of the deal


----------



## Melensdad

Pets and dead people make up the two largest voting blocks iin Cook county!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Just checked. You are at 522

Jim


----------



## Melensdad

jim slagle said:


> Just checked. You are at 522
> 
> Jim



Yup, we are leaving it up to collect as many more as possible 

But now that we have 500 we can present it.  We will continue to collect signatures, and we will provide updates to the rules committee.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Melensdad said:


> We will continue to collect signatures



OK, I'll let the dogs know to do a second round!


----------



## Melensdad

jim slagle said:


> OK, I'll let the dogs know to do a second round!



And llamas and chickens and the horse named Mr Ed too


----------



## Jim_S RIP

jim slagle said:


> OK, I'll let the dogs know to do a second round!





Melensdad said:


> And llamas and chickens and the horse named Mr Ed too




No llamas or chickens but we do have horses and the dogs got them to vote the first round. I'm having trouble with them though.  They don't like that their vote is equal to a cocker spaniel. They figure since the dog is 25 pounds and they are 1200 their vote should count more!


----------



## Melensdad

jim slagle said:


> No llamas or chickens but we do have horses and the dogs got them to vote the first round. I'm having trouble with them though.  They don't like that their vote is equal to a cocker spaniel. They figure since the dog is 25 pounds and they are 1200 their vote should count more!



Oh, Chicago Democrat horses.  Sorry to hear it


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Melensdad said:


> Oh, Chicago Democrat horses.  Sorry to hear it


.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Ms Nikki and Ms Gypsy are glad that their votes counted.  Now I have to monitor their their newly opened email accounts to see who is trying to send them junk mail and invitations to join dating sites.

Being a doggy parent is a responsibility!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bob, just received this. 
Is this the change you wanted?


----------



## Melensdad

jim slagle said:


> Bob, just received this.
> Is this the change you wanted?



Nope that is the change we didn't want.

But all is not lost.  We are still fighting it.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Melensdad said:


> Nope that is the change we didn't want.
> 
> But all is not lost.  We are still fighting it.



Sorry to hear that.

What else can we do?


----------



## Melensdad

jim slagle said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> *What else can we do?*



Nothing, the new rule is now in "test" phase.  I hear some people like it.  I hear a lot of people complain about it.  Its a mess for our high school conference because we have kids who fence under both the new and old rules, depending upon which event they are attending.  I feel sorry for the kids.  I just hope that the rule is as unpopular nationally as it is locally.  If so then it will revert back to the former rule.


----------

